# Best holster material for the least wear on the gun?



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 30, 2007)

What holster material wears the firearm the least? Before my Walther, I have always had stainless single actions in leather so I had no worries about the finish.

Jim


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I would have to say leather, by far.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Uncle Mike's kydex paddle holster.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I would say both are going to be just as bad on the blue finish 
Leater will wear on your flat surfaces much more then Kydex will
Kydex will wear much more on the corners and where it retains the the pistol... which is not just by the triggerguard....

I think I like leather much more for a holster since it most times is not as bulky as many Kydex holsters... 
but what do I know... my carry is limited since I live on a military base, and it is more than just a PITA to CC for me


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would think Nylon - nylon seems to wear holsters less than any leather holsters I have owned.

At some gun shows, I have also seen Nylon holsters with a soft felt type material inside.


----------

